# Test rode the Infinito in a 59 cm



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I am thinking about buying the Infinito frame and building it with SR.

It's a very interesting bike. I would classify it as a mellow race bike....but not a comfort bike.
It felt solid and connected - not muddy and squishy from too much flex - like the new Roubaix. 

The bike seemed long and steered with mellow giant slalom turns. To my surprise the handling was okay-very balanced.  It wouldn't dive into turns with the slightest wrist pressure which is what I was looking for. My race bikes do that. It would mostly want to track nice and straight. I was tired and on bad pavement--it was easy to hold a perfect line in a pace line and not become a twitchy dude. 

Speed-wise it was deceptive. I think so many manufacturers of today are making bikes that "feel" fast and twitchy as people equate the twitchy feel with a faster bike. If you look at the geometry of the Infinito, it's really about the same of Italian race bikes in the past...with the 41.2cm stays, slack angles and long head tube. As time went by, the frame angles got steeper and stays got shorter affecting the ride quality. 
So, yes the bike "felt" like it was slower but in reality my speeds were the same.

I think I may want to buy one. 

Any ride reports here?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I test rode an Infinito last week. It felt somewhat lively. More lively than a Roubaix or Giant. Not as harsh as a Trek H3 Madone (rattle trap).

I had a very hard time telling any difference between the Infinito and the Look 566. It looks like the Infinito has a higher grade of carbon than the Look.

I test rode a Cervelo RS as well. It was probably the most exhilarating ride of the bunch. But I don't know if I can get it to fit correctly. It had some problems with chain suck as well, which concerned me.

I think I'm going to order it tomorrow. I've been stuck in analysis paralysis and need to move on with my life.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I test rode an Infinito last week. It felt somewhat lively. More lively than a Roubaix or Giant. Not as harsh as a Trek H3 Madone (rattle trap).
> 
> I had a very hard time telling any difference between the Infinito and the Look 566. It looks like the Infinito has a higher grade of carbon than the Look.
> 
> ...


So which are you ordering? The Cervelo or the Infinito? And if the Infinito, did you talk to the guys at Nonstop Ciclismo?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

skygodmatt said:


> I am thinking about buying the Infinito frame and building it with SR.
> 
> It's a very interesting bike. I would classify it as a mellow race bike....but not a comfort bike.
> It felt solid and connected - not muddy and squishy from too much flex - like the new Roubaix.
> ...


Your impressions are on track with my own initial impressions.

I have already put 300 miles on the Infinito since I picked it up from my LBS. I can say that the ride quality is very, very good. This is my first carbon bike and I can honestly say that the ride is better than anything that I had expected. 

The Infinito accelerates as quickly as the Columbus SLX Bottecchia but the acceleration feels buttery smooth. Whereas as I can "feel" the power transfer when I accelerate (especially from a stop) on the Bottecchia, on the Bianchi I can't feel the power transfer. All I I know is that I am moving and moving fast. 

Over the long haul, on a long ride (I rode 75 miles last Sunday) the Bianchi feels as comfortable as the titanium Litespeed. At 17.12 pounds (with Look pedals) the Infinito is a little lighter than the Litespeed and a LOT lighter than the Bottecchia. In climbing, the extra light and extra stiff carbon frame is a real big help. 

In descents, the Infinito is very confidence-inspiring; it is more stable than the already very stable Litespeed. I would say that overall the Infinito handles like an old Italian racing bike (but stiffer and lighter) ...that, I think, was your own conclusion after riding the Infinito...so I am glad we agree :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's fastest in Celeste.

I bought my Infinito one size "down", 57 cm. I feel that a 59 would have been too large (would have needed a -17 degree stem to get low enough), whereas a 59 Sempre or Oltre would have been right. I believe the one size down makes the Infinito feel somewhat more agile.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

kbwh said:


> It's fastest in Celeste.


Amen to that brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I apologize for doing this...I need 15 posts to respond to a PM. #11


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I did speak with the guys you sent me to. Thank you for the referral. #12


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I do not think I am going to buy the Cervelo. First, I'd have to drive 3 hours to test ride one that's in my size (although I did drive 2 hours to test ride the Infinito). The chain suck on the one I rode bugged me. I guess its a problem having to do more with compact cranks than the Cervelo. 

Still, I'm a bit concerned about anyone buying a bike that's been test ridden that had chain suck and now has the bottom bracket area is marred. Not sure if the marring is cosmetic or more. #13


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I started looking into the Cervelo chain suck problems and found lots of posts in their forums about cracked bottom brackets. It may have been the same person complaining, but that sort of stuff concerns me. Cervelo would replace the frames under the lifetime warranty, but I interpreted it as something a bit different. 

Cervelos are race bikes. Race bikes are raced for a season by a team, and then discarded. They need to be nice and stiff, but they only need to last for a season with a team. While I wouldn't punish a bike like a pro would, I need mine to last for more than a few seasons. #14


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I came to the conclusion that Cervelos may be intended for racers, and thus engineered for short term performance and then discarded. Disposable. Disposable is great if you want a new bike frequently.

But they are discontinuing the RS frame in favor of the R3, and the R3 won't fit me. The RS in my size may not even fit me as comfortably as I would like. So if the bike broke I would have a replacement race bike that I'd have to have rebuilt, it wouldn't fit, and then I'd have to sell it. Not worth the hassle.

So for those reasons, right or wrong, I'm not going to investigate the Cervelos any further, and I'm going to buy an Infinito. Besides, this analysis by paralysis of bikes has become all consuming. I need to just buy one and move on before it negatively effects me in some other aspect of my life such as my job, marriage, etc. #15.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I test rode a 59cm Infinito Ultegra at my LBS as well, and really liked he "sweet spot" compromise between full out racing and comfort, but after being measured up with lasers and whatnot I was told that for my body configuration and riding style I really need a 61.

So where to find a 61? Oh, I should have mentioned, I want a red one (I know, shame on me!). Personal reasons, nothing against flagship Celeste (and they may indeed be faster - LOL!).

Anyway, can't find a 2010 or 2011 anywhere in the country (or outside for that matter), and the 2012's aren't here yet - are they? Anybody heard anything?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

eschummer said:


> I test rode a 59cm Infinito Ultegra at my LBS as well, and really liked he "sweet spot" compromise between full out racing and comfort, but after being measured up with lasers and whatnot I was told that for my body configuration and riding style I really need a 61.
> 
> So where to find a 61? Oh, I should have mentioned, I want a red one (I know, shame on me!). Personal reasons, nothing against flagship Celeste (and they may indeed be faster - LOL!).
> 
> Anyway, can't find a 2010 or 2011 anywhere in the country (or outside for that matter), and the 2012's aren't here yet - are they? Anybody heard anything?


The 2012 model is in...I have one in Celeste green, size 53cm (I am short).


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

A question about the 53 - I saw the pictures you have and that you have bottle cages. What kind of bottle cage clearance is there for that size? Are bottles a tight fit with those cages? If you had it to do differently, is there anything you would have changed?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You might have to use a smaller water bottle in back. My 51cm frames suffer from this. I wish they'd change the slop of the top tube on the smaller frames to allow 2 full size water bottles, but you'll still have room for a good water bottle in back, just not a jumbo.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I just ordered my bike. A 2012 53 in Celeste. I replaced all the white with black and swapped out the celeste hoods for black hoods.

I didn't get water bottle cages yet. I'll wait until the bike arrives and see what will fit.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I just ordered my bike. A 2012 53 in Celeste. I replaced all the white with black and swapped out the celeste hoods for black hoods.
> 
> I didn't get water bottle cages yet. I'll wait until the bike arrives and see what will fit.


Congratulations and welcome to the club. :thumbsup:

In response to your earlier post, I would only change one thing (and I knew this even as I was ordering the bike)...I would get the Camp Athena gruppo.

Let me explain. I just finsihed my 4th 60+ mile ride on the bike since I got it. In fact I have already put nearly 375 miles on the Infinito. 

The Shimano Ultgra shifts and works flawlessly. I have been riding the bike as it came out of the box and have not needed any adjustments to the brakes and/or derailleurs.

So performance-wise, I am veyr happy with Ultegra. But Shimano, as good as it is, ain't no Campy. I have Campy Record on my 1989 Bottecchia (except for the brake calipers...I was never a big fan of the Delta brakes) and those components are nothing short of amazing. they work great, are easy to repair and looks awesome.

So I really want Campy on my second bicicletta Italiana. When I ordered my bike, the price difference between Campy and Shimano was just too great (not sure why the difference is sooooo huge). So buying the Ultegra version made economic sense and it made she-who-must-be-obeyed less upset about my purchase of a third bike (4 if you count hte mountain bike). But "spiritually" the Shiman just don't have "it."

I prefer Athena, even though Chorus is better, because I like the polished aluminim look of hte Athena set. I am old fashioned (i.e,, a retro-grouch) so I have not quite warned up, yet, to the look of carbon components. Maybe some day....

So until I can stash away enough loose change to buy the Campy, I iwll ride the Ultegra-Bianchi and enjoy Shimano's competent performance. 

As far as the water bottle and cages are concerned, I got the Elite cages (as shon on the pictures of my bike). The LBS threw in a couple of authorized bianchi water bottles.

BTW, I want to send a shout-out to Keith, Ian and Jean Paul at Nonstop Cicliismo, in Ventura California. Those guys are awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

But those water bottles are too large, so I use my Polar water bottles (which are nicer anyway because of the wide mouth feature). As you noticed in your comments, the fit is really tight. But with the Polar water bottles I can get the bottles in and out of the cages without banging the top tube. I may end up getting a couple of Arundel Mandible water cages either in white or glossy black...

OK, this is it...I think.

The more I ride the bike, the more I love it...the Bianchi and the Bottecchia are from two totally different eras....they are, neverhteless, two bellisima biciclettas Italiana, :biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

same sentiments. the infinito doesnt want to turn as mcuh as my cannondale, but it tracks a stragith line really well and is a calm handling bike. it is also by no means slow.Although the geometry took abit of getting used to for me, it really accelerates very well.


----------

